# دارة شحن شمسية



## hussien95 (11 فبراير 2012)

اليكم اعزائي دارة شحن بطارية 12 فولت عن طريق الالواح الشمسية



أرجو الدعاء الدائم


----------



## hussien95 (12 فبراير 2012)




----------



## مان الجعمي (14 فبراير 2012)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## hussien95 (16 فبراير 2012)

الله يعافيك أخي الكريم


----------



## code2free (17 فبراير 2012)

thank you for post


----------



## hussien95 (17 فبراير 2012)

لاسكر على واجب


----------



## hussien95 (17 فبراير 2012)

لاشكر على واجب :78:


----------



## mossayes (18 فبراير 2012)

*اخي العزيز الغالي*

نشكرك كل الشكل على جهودك الجباره وذلك لمساعدة الشاب للتوصل السهل والسريع الى الطلب والغايه وانا اتمنى ويكون ليا الشرف بأن نكون اصدقاء واخوان .
لدي سؤال واحد فقط 
اخوك موسى حامد من لندن ولدي مشروع لبعض الاقارب في افريقيا ولكني اتسأئل 
إن لديهم تلفاز وراديو وستالايت وبوتوجاز كهربائي يعني المجموع تقريبا 2400 واط 
هل يكفي لهم سولار بانال الوحات الشمسيه بمئتين واط ؟ 
اذا ما يكفي كم واط يكفي لحجم هذه المنزل ؟ 
الف شكر لك يا عظيم العراقيين الخالده


----------



## hussien95 (18 فبراير 2012)

اخي الكريم موسى أنا لي الشرف أيضا أن أكون رفيقك, بالنسبة للمنزل اخي الكريم 2400 واط لايمكن تشغيلها مباشرتا على الألواح على حد علمي لأنها تحتاج الى ألواح كبيرة .أنا أنصحك بأن تشحن الخلايا الشمسية بطارية200 أمبير وبعدها يمكنك أن توصلها بأنفيرتير 2400واط, والوح 200واط يمكن أن يشحن البطارية خلال 10ساعات واذا أردة أن يشحنها أسرع كبر الألواح,البطارية 12فولت,أتمنى أن أكون وفقت أخي الكريم


----------



## hussien95 (18 فبراير 2012)

ملاحظة أخ موسى هذه الدارة لايمكن أن تشحن البطارية200أمبير لأن خرجها يعطي فقط أمبير ونصف ,وملاحظة ثانية أخي أنا لست من العراق أنا من سوريا ولكن ليس هناك فرق بيننا فكلنا اخوى


----------



## عمرو ذياب (21 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hussien95 (22 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لاهتمامك


----------

